# Dynamic DNS



## JazzSinatra (Jul 15, 2017)

Which is your favourite Dynamic DNS service provider and why?


----------



## scrappywan (Jul 16, 2017)

DuckDNS. It's free, works on pretty much anything, and you can even issue let's encrypt certs based on your DuckDNS sub domain.


----------



## metsuke (Jul 16, 2017)

I use Cloudflare for free DNS and it comes with free DDNS.


----------



## Jov (Jul 16, 2017)

I use freedns.afraid.org. It runs on FreeBSD too


----------



## dclau (Jul 17, 2017)

+1 afraid.org, great service. Never had any issue with them.


----------

